# Mini starter



## simmons68 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello,
I took the forum advice and purchased a Summit High-Torque mini starter for my 68 gto with hot start problems. I disconnected my remote soleniod and hooked up the mini starter directly. Once I drove it for a while and got the headers nice and hot, I tried to start it back and it turned over (where before it would just click when it was hot) it did turn over slowly and eventually start. I drove it again for another 25 minutes and killed it, it would start back, but it turned over several times. Do I need to hook the remote soleniod back up or leave well enough alone. All help is appreciated. I am also going to add a heat shield. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're going in the right direction. Ifn' it wuz me, I'd probably put on a shield just to try to protect the starter from an early heat-induced death. As for the rest, it's up to you --- if it starts when you need it to, you're ok 

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check BOTH your battery cables.....positive for good connection and heat damage. Negative for the same. make sure all connections are clean and tight....Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just FYI.....the fellas on PY forum are putting together a "group buy" for some Newly designed and updated Robb Mc starters.....Great Product!!...check it out! E


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Check BOTH your battery cables.....positive for good connection and heat damage. Negative for the same. make sure all connections are clean and tight....Eric:cheers


:agree


----------



## markdavid (Nov 29, 2009)

May have already done this , but purchase cables that are a 2 or 1 guage size,and buy them pre-made. Do not use the clamp-on temporary post ends !!! They do not conduct power thru the entire cable as well a factory made cable. Oreillys carrys a borg-warner(BWD) cable that can be purchased in the proper length to match what your using now,in the bigger cable size.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Just FYI.....the fellas on PY forum are putting together a "group buy" for some Newly designed and updated Robb Mc starters.....Great Product!!...check it out! E


:agree I'm a big fan of the RobbMC starter and also the company. They build very high quality parts, and they're great to deal with - very fair-minded. I'm running one of their starters, in-line fuel filter, dual-mode fuel pressure regulator, and one of their "big" mechanical fuel pumps.

Bear


----------

